# Why do you post under a nickname?



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Just curious. I post under my own name, but on other forums I used a nickname, until I began to wonder why.

If you post under a nickname, share with us why, and why you don't want to post under your own name. 

:tiphat:


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Posting under my real name could confuse as I have a famous musical namesake. 

The nickname I use (and avatar) sums up the gritty character of the area I come from.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Just using my own name and the x added for the case someone with the same name is/ was already a member .


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

It was just a safety measure, choosing a 'user-name', although I have used my actual name (Mollie) often enough on posts and in visitor messages.

Although it's nice knowing members' actual first names (and many that I correspond with sign off with their real names), I think the user-names add character and humour to the board. For example, 'moody' often lived up to his alias on purpose & was comically grouchy, and Ukko, in his former name of 'Hill Troll', played up his hill-billy roots. Some of the user-names and avatars are poetic - I love 'Lunasong'.

I belong to three other music forums and have a user-name for those too. On one of the folk music forums I belong to, the owner wanted us to use our real names and I tried it for a while, but I was rather fond of my user name on that one - 'Fiddle Aunt' - and I found that the gentle reminder of my age and gender generally brought me better treatment in the days when that forum had its share of boisterous* members. The nasty ones eventually left and it's a much nicer place now. Of course, some members, just as here, love a spot of aggro, so they find that forum too 'bland' etc now.

_(*Boisterous here is a euphemism for 'unspeakably rude'.)_


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

:3 this is my real name... (not legally yet...) but it is the name every one but my family and one friend calls me... 

my nickname would be Cap. :3 siince saying it fully is a tongue twister in and of it's self. Eris Sophia Capeditiea


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Real names are rather boring and don't reflect one's personality.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

When I first registered for bulletin boards (back in 1999), I saw no-one use their own name, so I didn't either. That became a habit. I've been (and still am on some) Dragon Phoenix on these boards and others that followed. In 2006 I started a blog on art, music etc (still running), and decided it was time for a new name. Hence Art Rock.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2018)

I work in a politically-restricted post and have to take care with my online presence.

But it's my middle name.


----------



## Norman Gunston (Apr 21, 2018)

Meh .


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Privacy, really - I prefer the comfort blanket of anonymity.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

To some, Klassik is a classic. To others, Klassik really puts the as* in Klassik.  Klassik means classical music in German and classical music is why Klassik joined TC. So, yes, Klassik seems logical.

Besides, things would get very confusing if everyone used their real names here. Can you imagine how many Johns, Michaels, and Davids we'd have on here?  I already get some of the Davids and Daves on the forum mixed up. Not everyone has an interesting name like Baldassare or Wolfgang.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I wouldn't want anyone who knows me professionally to know that I enjoy indulging my exotic taste in chamber music and art song, and especially not that my preference is for music written post-1894.

There are some limits on what can be admitted to in public.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

TurnaboutVox said:


> There are some limits on what can be admitted to in public.


Wait, your real name isn't Turnabout Vox?  I have my doubts, Mr. Vox.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Klassik said:


> Wait, your real name isn't Turnabout Vox?  I have my doubts, Mr. Vox.


It's actually Turnip Outfox, but as you'll see I cleverly disguised myself as a defunct budget record label.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2018)

I thought it was Turnip Box?


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

dogen said:


> I thought it was Turnip Box?


Only to my closest friends. And my enemies.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2018)

Same as most people really...user-names are universal and long-established on tinterweb. I like a pretence of privacy, something which seems not to exist anymore, as one re-discovers frequently.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Just use my first name. I'm not imaginative enough and keeps life simple


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I have mentioned this before.

Many years ago when I was a member in the former Amazon forum I was much more aggressive when defending contemporary music. I did not hide the fact that I was an amateur musician and what groups that I played with. Well some of the more conservative members threaten to rat me out and complain about me with the groups that I played with. That would have been embarrassing to say the least. I did not post anything with the forum for about year. I then went through and deleted as many posts with my real name as I could find and returned using the name "applesauce". 

Since then I have been wary of using my real name.

In another forum not related to music I have actually met some members who confronted or teased me because of my views.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

My nom-de-net is phonetically my real name. My surname is pretty unusual and could probably be tracked down easily should anyone wish to do so.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

I've already referenced my name in another thread. My avatar and name are a homage to my comp and theory teacher, John Boda. John had mad musical skills that had to be seen to be believed. One day I'll post the story of how he became George Szell's understudy. He literally taught a couple of generations of composers and music theorists and many, many music teachers in high schools and colleges across the land. The first woman to win the Pulitzer Prize for Music was a John Boda student! He also wrote the most beautiful Christmas carol that you've never heard!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I named myself after my kayak: "...sailing (paddling, actually) softly through the sun, in a broken stone-age dawn...". A Strange Magic indeed!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2018)

I am a serving Conservative Cabinet Minister. It would be severely career limiting if the public were to know what I really think.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Strange Magic said:


> I named myself after my kayak: "...sailing (paddling, actually) softly through the sun, in a broken stone-age dawn...". A Strange Magic indeed!


this makes sense now... though i was kinda hoping your name was from the movie with the same name... (which is one of my favourite movies.)


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

As Dogen says, t'interweb has a long tradition of on-line nicknames. In my case I have a bit of Web presence under my own name and wanted to keep a distance. And my middle name is Patrick so it's not such a difference.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I've just gotten tired of all the comments when I tell people my real name: Chris P. Bacon.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Blancrocher said:


> I've just gotten tired of all the comments when I tell people my real name: Chris P. Bacon.


Do you like Crispy Bacon too?

---edited to add...
:3


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Strange Magic said:


> I named myself after my kayak: "...sailing (paddling, actually) softly through the sun, in a broken stone-age dawn...". A Strange Magic indeed!


My joke for years has been: what do you get when you attach a transducer pick up to an 11 course Renaissance lute and run it through a Fender Twin Reverb? ELO - The Electric Lute Orchestra!


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Room2201974 said:


> My joke for years has been: what do you get when you attach a transducer pick up to an 11 course Renaissance lute and run it through a Fender Twin Reverb? ELO - The Electric Lute Orchestra!


We once had a thread on the old Amazon forums on possible composite band names.
One was: AC/DC Electric Light Orchestral Maneouvres In The Dark


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Tulse said:


> I am a serving Conservative Cabinet Minister. It would be severely career limiting if the public were to know what I really think.


Hmm... you know a good deal about a certain city in ****land, your user-name is Tulse, which is a homonym for the part of that city where most of the fish processing business was based... Michael's father owned a fish-processing business... you're _GOVEY? _


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2018)

I owe you £10 TVox.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Tulse said:


> I am a serving Conservative Cabinet Minister. It would be severely career limiting if the public were to know what I really think.


 "Nobody was really sure if he was from the House of Lords!"

Now we know!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2018)

LezLee said:


> We once had a thread on the old Amazon forums on possible composite band names.
> One was: AC/DC Electric Light Orchestral Maneouvres In The Dark


I bet another one involved Dire Straits and Chris Rea.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> When I first registered for bulletin boards (back in 1999), I saw no-one use their own name, so I didn't either. .


this

Frankly I think it's a shame that cyber is like this.

It would be a much nicer experience across the net if everyone were compelled to use their real name and pic on all sites.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2018)

eljr said:


> this
> 
> Frankly I think it's a shame that cyber is like this.
> 
> It would be a much nicer experience across the net if everyone were compelled to use their real name and pic on all sites.


It might. It might not. People might feel compelled to be politer, but some of us might have to be less 'controversial' in our opinions.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2018)

eljr said:


> this
> 
> Frankly I think it's a shame that cyber is like this.
> 
> It would be a much nicer experience across the net if everyone were compelled to use their real name and pic on all sites.


Something else to sell on for profiling.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

eljr said:


> this
> 
> Frankly I think it's a shame that cyber is like this.
> 
> It would be a much nicer experience across the net if everyone were compelled to use their real name and pic on all sites.


I don't necessarily believe this is true. I have controversial music out there on the net that certainly opens me up to vilification by some groups. I don't need that in an internet forum!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have always been told that the less personal information you provide on the internet, the less likely you will be a victim of things like identity theft. These folks will get a small piece of info here, and a small piece there, and eventually it can add up to quite a lot. Of course, anyone can google their name and numerous sites come up claiming to have info on them. What I really hate is the site that to entice people to pay for more info will say things like "<put your name here>" may have a felony on his/her record" or worse "may be a sex offender." I would think such a site should be shut down, but how?


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

eljr said:


> this
> 
> Frankly I think it's a shame that cyber is like this.
> 
> It would be a much nicer experience across the net if everyone were compelled to use their real name and pic on all sites.


that would be nice... though at the same time, it takes out a lot of mystery... yet also at the same time it would leave room for trolls to anonymously troll the site with no repurcussions... yet again at the same time... folk who are on the witness protection program would be a lot easier to find...

so in all essence it would be a two sided coin.  but i feel it should be an option. :3


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

:O also congrats on a making an ultamite replyable post eljr. :3


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Room2201974 said:


> I don't necessarily believe this is true. I have controversial music out there on the net that certainly opens me up to vilification by some groups. I don't need that in an internet forum!


:O i wanna hear them. (if it is controversial i am sure to like it or hate it, yet like it at the same time because it works. unless you are secretly 30 seconds to mars with that walk on water song... then i would have to be inclined to find you and show you that i am not able to walk on water.)


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

:3 but i go by my name everywhere... so i am fairly easy to find... once you learn how to spell my name.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm a lot like Art Rock's explanation. I started my time on forums when the majority of members used a 'nom de plume'. I was because of security concerns in the earlier days of the internet.

When I initially joined our sister site, Magle International Music Forums in 2007, and chose the username of _Krummhorn_ as it is my most favorite pipe organ solo stop. For sake of continuity between the two sites I kept the same username.

My real first name is Lars. A very common Danish name, which reflects my family history which originates from Denmark. Still have family (a cousin) who lives there.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

When first discovering this site, I noticed that almost everyone was using a moniker, so I simply followed the crowd. Beyond that, I like the use of a "Nom de Tune" because it's fun. Mine refers to my occupation, that of photographer. There are a couple of members to whom I revealed my true identity, mostly because I found them simpatico and worthy of trust, but also to verify my credentials as someone who actually experienced what I have related in some of my posts. 

Meanwhile, my interest is piqued by the avatars that some members use. Those that are decorative, have obvious meaning or that refer to noted classical music personalities are understandable, but there seems to be a lot of cross-dressing, with men using women's photos and the reverse. I cast no aspersions here but, for example, for a long time thought Pugg was a woman because of his use of Renée Fleming as an avatar. What could this mean? Or should I even ask?


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

On the internet, I try to never show my face on purpose unless it's a photo with my friends. I posted some things on youtube under my real name, but I've been slowly erasing every mark. Anyway, a red velvet mask with a big eye is always prettier, as well as a spelling-friendly nickname.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

^
and three times shorter. at least in my case


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I just googled myself, and I'm not the only one by that name..."Send flowers to Kjetil Heggelund" up north and wherever...So you guys really don't know who I am


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I just googled myself, and I'm not the only one by that name..."Send flowers to Kjetil Heggelund" up north and wherever...So you guys really don't know who I am


 i'll send you flowers i guess.

searching my name helps folk understand how crazy i might really be. :3


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Granate said:


> On the internet, I try to never show my face on purpose unless it's a photo with my friends. I posted some things on youtube under my real name, but I've been slowly erasing every mark. Anyway, a red velvet mask with a big eye is always prettier, as well as a spelling-friendly nickname.


I used to post my photo on facebook but had problems with undesirables, so now I just use Leeds Town Hall!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Taggart said:


> Posting under my real name could confuse as I have a famous musical namesake.
> 
> .


Okay, Johannes Chrysostomus Wolfgangus Theophilus Mozart, we get your point, but still, you coulda given us the option of at least trying to tell the difference!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

ldiat my hero ok?!:scold:


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

MacLeod said:


> It might. It might not. People might feel compelled to be politer, but some of us might have to be less 'controversial' in our opinions.


That's an interesting point, and it begs the question of how we behave when we're anonymously arguing with some stranger on the web. Sometimes we see people being tortured by somebody who's hiding, it seems, behind a non de plume. But the other side of this is that even a person posting under their own name is still generally as much of a stranger. I mean, google "Kieran" and there must be a billion handsome bass turds grinning back at you... :lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I use a nickname because I noticed a while ago that when I Google my name, just about everything I've posted gets displayed for the scrutiny of the world. I don't want some potential employer deleting my resume just because I like Webern and Bartok or the Velvet Underground and Lou Reed.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

znapschatz said:


> Meanwhile, my interest is piqued by the avatars that some members use. Those that are decorative, have obvious meaning or that refer to noted classical music personalities are understandable, but there seems to be a lot of cross-dressing, with men using women's photos and the reverse. I cast no aspersions here but, for example, for a long time thought Pugg was a woman because of his use of Renée Fleming as an avatar. What could this mean? Or should I even ask?


Which begs another question: to what extent are we influenced by a posters avatar? And what does the avatar say about the pseudonymous person?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Kieran said:


> Which begs another question: to what extent are we influenced by a posters avatar? And what does the avatar say about the pseudonymous person?


I noticed in the past I have thought of someone one way because of their avatar and changed my thinking when I found out who they really were. It taught me not to be fooled like that again. And maybe that's why I don't bother with avatars at all.


----------



## Norman Gunston (Apr 21, 2018)

I was goning to use the nickname Renee Fleming but my picture is such a giveaway i decided to use my real name. Plus my dog doesn't like high pitched Opera voices- more into the lower registers!


Cheers Norman ;D


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2018)

But your name is fictional Norm.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2018)

Granate said:


> On the internet, I try to never show my face on purpose unless it's a photo with my friends. I posted some things on youtube under my real name, but I've been slowly erasing every mark. Anyway, a red velvet mask with a big eye is always prettier, as well as a spelling-friendly nickname.


That is weird. I thought your avatar was an abstract image. Now I've read this, I can only see it as an eye with a red surround.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Kieran said:


> If you post under a nickname, share with us why, and why you don't want to post under your own name.
> 
> :tiphat:





Kieran said:


> Which begs another question: to what extent are we influenced by a posters avatar? And what does the avatar say about the pseudonymous person?


I post under a nickname to be sure I can keep my anonymity. The last thing I would want people to know is that my name is really Joseph B.

As far as the avatar goes, I am not overly influenced by a poster's avatar. I also hope this holds true for others viewing mine. I would hate for everyone to think my avatar makes some kind of statement about my machismo, or lack thereof.


----------



## Norman Gunston (Apr 21, 2018)

Tulse said:


> But your name is fictional Norm.


Well possibly but I'm a retired TV celebrity. Which is the same thing I guess...........


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2018)

Oh. Are you Garry McDonald (if that is not too direct a question)?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Okay, Johannes Chrysostomus Wolfgangus Theophilus Mozart, we get your point, but still, you coulda given us the option of at least trying to tell the difference!


Right first name, right instrument - piano / keyboard -, wrong century (20th / 21st) , no middle names and a composer too.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2018)

Elton John?


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Joe B said:


> As far as the avatar goes, I am not overly influenced by a poster's avatar. I also hope this holds true for others viewing mine. I would hate for everyone to think my avatar makes some kind of statement about my machismo, or lack thereof.


Why, did that kitty have... you know... a trip, to... er...


----------



## Norman Gunston (Apr 21, 2018)

Tulse said:


> Oh. Are you Garry McDonald (if that is not too direct a question)?


Only if you want me to be


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm like you--I just use my real name. Names ending in -an are the best


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2018)

Joe B said:


> I am not overly influenced by a poster's avatar. I also hope this holds true for others viewing mine.


Not at all. While I'm here, I'd like my cat to be able to like classical music and post on the internet. Would you recommend any particular food?


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Tristan said:


> I'm like you--I just use my real name. Names ending in -an are the best


They are, which makes the choice so much easier to make, really...


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Someone could find out where I live if I use my real name and then come to my home and steal my valuable collection of Carl Ditters von Dittersdorf and Anton Nanut Beethoven symphony CDs!  One must be sure to prevent such things from happening when one owns such jewels.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Black market Ditters Von Dittersdorf is cache nowadays, the posh set meet in grubby alleys, wearing long raincoats, haggling furiously in whispers. I wouldn’t let anyone know I owned some, either...


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

It's about time Ditters Von Carlsdorf got the recognition he deserves.






For the record his double bass concerto is excellent.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

metairie road said:


> it's about time ditters von carlsdorf got the recognition he deserves.


rotflmao!!!!!!!


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

It's why I post under a Pseudonym. I don't want some crazed Dittersdorf fan showing up on my doorstep demanding satisfaction.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Ditters Von Dittersdorf is actually a pseudonym too, by the way. Yeah, this fact is not so well known. He wrote his best works under this nickname. But he wrote under other names too, such as Twitter Von Twitterstorm, Wiggle Von Wriggle-room, Spitter Von Spittoonsdorf, Splitter Von Atomsdorf, Witter Von Witlessdorf, and Bob Carey.

Nobody ever made the connection until one day Bob Carey took off his glasses...


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Kieran said:


> Ditters Von Dittersdorf is actually a pseudonym too, by the way. Yeah, this fact is not so well known. He wrote his best works under this nickname. But he wrote under other names too, such as Twitter Von Twitterstorm, Wiggle Von Wriggle-room, Spitter Von Spittoonsdorf, Splitter Von Atomsdorf, Witter Von Witlessdorf, and Bob Carey.
> 
> Nobody ever made the connection until one day Bob Carey took off his glasses...


I know a guy who has all kinds of pseudonyms and never let's a fact get in his way.

Sadly, I am still waiting for him to pen something of merit.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

I post under a nickname because my real name is funny to English speakers and I don't want everyone to laugh at me.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2018)

Kivimees said:


> I post under a nickname because my real name is funny to English speakers and I don't want everyone to laugh at me.


Relax, Kivi, we do anyway.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Klassik said:


> Someone could find out where I live if I use my real name and then come to my home and steal my valuable collection of Carl Ditters von Dittersdorf and Anton Nanut Beethoven symphony CDs!  One must be sure to prevent such things from happening when one owns such jewels.


Worse they could steal your complete collection of Andrea Bocelli CDs and DVDs.:lol:


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

dogen said:


> Relax, Kivi, we do anyway.


Yes, I know, but at least it's for better reasons than my name.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Oops, wrong thread!


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

Judith said:


> Just use my first name. I'm not imaginative enough and keeps life simple


Pretty much the same for me. In my very early working days, everyone called me Annie. I hated it at the time, now I look back on those days with a great deal of affection. D is the first initial of my surname and I liked Annied (pronounced in my head even if it isn't in any one else's, Annie D), better than Annd. I use it everywhere, sometimes with added numbers when Annied has already been taken.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Metairie Road said:


> It's why I post under a Pseudonym. I don't want some crazed Dittersdorf fan showing up on my doorstep demanding satisfaction.


You mean you _could _satisfy a crazed Dittersdorf fan? Surely, you are just boasting?


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

He uses the name Enthusiast to remind himself which of his multiple personalities is active here. Sadly, though, the others have got hold of his password and post under his adopted name as well (as I am doing now and as happened in the post above).


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Enthusiast said:


> You mean you _could _satisfy a crazed Dittersdorf fan? Surely, you are just boasting?


I couldn't satisfy anyone, my épée doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Metairie Road said:


> For the record his double bass concerto is excellent.


Ditters von Dittersdorf actually has multiple concerti for double bass. He also has multiple concerti for viola. He even topped this off with one concerto for double bass, viola and orchestra. :guitar: Clearly, one can see why Carl Ditters von Dittersdorf CDs would be a popular target for thieves!

It should be said that I do know someone in town whose classical CD collection was burglarized many years ago. I don't know if they had any Ditters von Dittersdorf CDs. Maybe they were optimistic that he did. In reality, the burglars probably didn't realize the CDs they were stealing were classical CDs. :lol:



Fritz Kobus said:


> Worse they could steal your complete collection of Andrea Bocelli CDs and DVDs.


I don't have any Andrea Bocelli CDs or DVDs, but I did date an Italian woman who loved Andrea Bocelli. I even had a couple Bocelli tracks loaded on a very early and primitive digital media player I had many years ago that I would play for her. There was one Bocelli song in particular that she had to hear anytime we went anywhere in my car. 



Kivimees said:


> I post under a nickname because my real name is funny to English speakers and I don't want everyone to laugh at me.


It has come to my attention that there is a series of recent Estonian comedy movies called _Klassikokkutulek_. Coincidence?


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Metairie Road said:


> I couldn't satisfy anyone, my épée doesn't work anymore.


My word, I'm sorry. I had no idea.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

ATSIZ AT means Horseless Horse in Turkish. I choosed it as a nick name 

AT (HORSE)-SIZ ( LESS) AT ( HORSE)


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

atsizat said:


> ATSIZ AT means Horseless Horse in Turkish. I choosed it as a nick name


I wonder if Taco Bell means cowless cow. :lol:


----------

